# We got a buck!



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well we found us a buck! *YAY* I've got one more picked out - a MM buck, but here's for my 2012 Nigerian babies.

S: DesertNanny Icy Blue Encore*B 
SS: AR +B Twin Creeks Icy Hot +*S 
SD: MCH Esperanza ZZ Faith 1*M 
D: Prairie Wood Azea Tamar *D *M *DLT+ VEEV FS 89
DS: Kaapio Acre's BT Racketeer *S 
DD: MK Abiah OB

Here's a rough picture of him from his ad - I'll try to get one of him now that he's home:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats! :stars: Looks like a handsome little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! He looks like a goof! Lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I SAW HIM FOR SALE!!!!! Didn't think anything of him, but nice bloodlines! :O Shoulda asked for bloodlines. Man, ack, kicking myself. LOL Glad you got him!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats! He looks like he's having a bit of fun.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Couldn't help but ask how he was bred, traded a yearling doe for him. He's super nice too - he's already got the girls ready (grrr) they can't have dates for a while yet!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new guy! :leap: :clap: Can't wait to see more pics of him!  :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice looking... I love that beautiful beard!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Wow, he's my new does half brother! He's very cute with his long beard.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a character! He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! I love Desert Nanny's lines!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Loooove the beard haha :laugh:


----------

